# Burnt Vip 211K !!



## johnteeee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi guys
My nephew (Little Devil) emptied a full bottle of his milk onto & into my almost
Brand new Vip 211K that I owned for couple of months. When I came home and heard what had happened I plugged it in with caution but the unit didn't
respond and is completely dead. So I bought another unit (same) brand new
yesterday and am wondering how to activate this one. Do I cancel the dead one? I only have one Hd tv and one receiver.
Any input is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, deactivate dead and activate new same time - just call CSR and explain.


----------



## johnteeee (Apr 3, 2005)

*Psmith
Thank you for your response.*


----------

